# Expired Passport - with H1B



## Britabroad5 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey there,

I have an H1B visa that runs until 2011, but my passport expired in July 08. I have got a replacement passport - but it is now not linked to the work visa. Do i need to get a new visa or do I just carry both passports with me when I come back into the UK ?

Thanks


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Just carry both passports. It's not an issue.


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

carry both with you. it's very common


----------



## Britabroad5 (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks for your help !


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

You can probably get the visa transferred to your new passport, which would make things simpler for you.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

synthia said:


> You can probably get the visa transferred to your new passport, which would make things simpler for you.


Nope -- that'll require a visit to a consulate, donations to Uncle Sam, etc. Just carry the two passports until the visa needs renewing.


----------



## Britabroad5 (Oct 1, 2008)

Again thanks for the help.. an immigration lawyer would probably have charged $150 for that !!


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Remember, we just offer our opinion, not legal advice.

However, FatBrit is absolutely right. See the question about expired passports and visas on this official state department web site page.


----------

